# Gehäus/ Belüftung/Temperaturen/GTX 1080 TI



## Feloni (28. November 2018)

*Gehäus/ Belüftung/Temperaturen/GTX 1080 TI*

Hallo Zusammen,

seit kurzem besitze ich eine GTX 1080 ti (Gigabyte Aorus).... seitdem sind die Temp. im Gehäuse angestiegen.
Die CPU (Ryzen 1600 OC) leidet am meisten darunter.
Vorher vllt 65 Grad bei Vollast.. jetzt 90 Grad bei Volllast (be quiet Pure Rock)

Die 1080 TI wird auch deutlicher wärmer als die Palit 1080 Jetstream, die ich vorher genutzt habe.

1080 TI -> 76 Grad bei Volllast
1080       -> 65 Grad bei Volllast

Das ganze System ist im Case Sharkoon TG5 verbaut.

Vorne 3x 120mm Lüfter einblasend
Hinten 1x 120mm Lüfter ausblasend
Oben 1x 120mm Lüfter ausblasend

Nun zu meiner Frage:
Die Hitze wird sich wahrsl. im Gehäuse stauen?
Bringt es abhilfe, wenn ich einen 2 Lüfter (ausblasend) oben verbaue oder wird der die Frischluft von vorne vorher abfangen?

Bin auch am überlegen, gleich einen be quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 zu verbauen. Der würde auch gleich die Luft nach hinten befördern..
Der Pure Rock bläst ja nach oben bei AM4 Sockel.

Danke euch
Gruß Markus


----------



## wuselsurfer (28. November 2018)

*AW: Gehäus/ Belüftung/Temperaturen/GTX 1080 TI*



Feloni schrieb:


> Das ganze System ist im Case Sharkoon TG5 verbaut.
> 
> Nun zu meiner Frage:
> Die Hitze wird sich wahrsl. im Gehäuse stauen?


 Bei den vielen Lüftern?
Äußerst unwahrscheinlich.

Hast Du irgendweche Zusatzkarten installiert?

Wie sind die Boardlüfter geregelt?
Sind alle Aufkleber von der Karte entfernt?

Wie hoch drehen die Lüfter?


----------



## Feloni (28. November 2018)

*AW: Gehäus/ Belüftung/Temperaturen/GTX 1080 TI*

Nein habe keine Zusatzkarte verbaut.

Die Gehäuselüfter starten ca. bei 800-900 U/min und gehen maximal auf 1100 - 1200U/min.
Verbunden über das Mainboad (3 PIN).

Die Grafikkarte läuft auf Standard. Da habe ich gar nichts geändert.

VG


----------



## wuselsurfer (28. November 2018)

*AW: Gehäus/ Belüftung/Temperaturen/GTX 1080 TI*



Feloni schrieb:


> Die Gehäuselüfter starten ca. bei 800-900 U/min.


 Von welchem Hersteller sind die?
Meine starten bei 300-400 U/min (be quiet Silentwings 2, Raijintek).
Kann man das regeln mit dem Mainboard oder BIOS?

Kannst Du mal ein paar Bilder vom Gehäuseinnern machen, evtl. sieht man da etwas?


----------



## Darkscream (28. November 2018)

*AW: Gehäus/ Belüftung/Temperaturen/GTX 1080 TI*

Wenn der Pure Rock nach oben bläst musst du ihn wechseln, der saugt ja die ganze Abwärme von der GraKa an. In deinem Fall sind das ~80W mehr zur alten GraKa. Wechsle auf nen Kühler der nach hinten bläst, der bekommt wenigstens noch einiges an Frischluft von vorne, alles andere macht keinen Sinn.


----------



## Feloni (28. November 2018)

*AW: Gehäus/ Belüftung/Temperaturen/GTX 1080 TI*



Darkscream schrieb:


> Wenn der Pure Rock nach oben bläst musst du ihn wechseln, der saugt ja die ganze Abwärme von der GraKa an. In deinem Fall sind das ~80W mehr zur alten GraKa. Wechsle auf nen Kühler der nach hinten bläst, der bekommt wenigstens noch einiges an Frischluft von vorne, alles andere macht keinen Sinn.



Das dachte ich mir auch. Werde den Kühler jetzt wechseln.
Die Grafikkarte kühler zu bekommen wird durch Gehäuselüfter nicht möglich sein?


----------



## wuselsurfer (28. November 2018)

*AW: Gehäus/ Belüftung/Temperaturen/GTX 1080 TI*



Feloni schrieb:


> Die Grafikkarte kühler zu bekommen wird durch Gehäuselüfter nicht möglich sein?


 Da sind doch 3 Gehäuselüfter drin vorn.

Die müßten massig kalte Luft einsaugen.

Ich verstehe den ganzen Sachverhalt nicht.


----------



## Feloni (28. November 2018)

*AW: Gehäus/ Belüftung/Temperaturen/GTX 1080 TI*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Von welchem Hersteller sind die?
> Meine starten bei 300-400 U/min (be quiet Silentwings 2, Raijintek).
> Kann man das regeln mit dem Mainboard oder BIOS?
> 
> Kannst Du mal ein paar Bilder vom Gehäuseinnern machen, evtl. sieht man da etwas?



Das sind die Lüfter, die original von Sharkoon verbaut werden.
Außer oben.. das ist ein be quiet Silent Wing 2.
Alle Lüfter kann man im Bios einstellen

Ein Bild habe ich gerade nicht da.


Was verstehst du nicht?
Ich möchte versuchen die Temp. in meinem Gehäuse niedriger zu halten (anderer Airflow.. mehr Gehäuselüfter etc.)
Die 1080 TI gibt jede Menge wärme ab.
Darum frage ich nach Rat.

VG


----------



## Arndtagonist (28. November 2018)

*AW: Gehäus/ Belüftung/Temperaturen/GTX 1080 TI*

Um bessere Aussagen zu treffen, wo das Problem liegen könnte, benötigen wir genauste Angaben: 

Wo sind welche Lüfter verbaut? (Fabrikat, Größe etc.)
Wo sind diese verbaut?
In welche Richtung wird die Luft befördert? (Manche haben bspw. schon Lüfter verkehrt herum eingebaut)
Wo herrscht welche Temperatur? (GPU, Mainboard, CPU; so kann man besser die Problemzonen ermitteln)

Bilder sind insofern hilfreich, da sich nicht nur einige Fragen schon so erledigen, sondern auch andere Sachverhalte, die zu einer überhöhten Temperatur führen abgeklärt werden können (z.B. in welchem Slot steckt die Grafikkarte, ist ein Festplattenkäfig verbaut etc.).


----------



## deady1000 (28. November 2018)

*AW: Gehäus/ Belüftung/Temperaturen/GTX 1080 TI*

Der CPU-Kühler sitzt auch sicherlich fest und ist nicht beim Basteln verrutscht?
90°C bei einem Ryzen 1600 mit dem "be quiet! Pure Rock" klingen für mich schon sehr verdächtig.

Auch wenn die Grafikkarte jetzt 11°C wärmer wird, sollte die CPU nicht plötzlich 25°C wärmer werden.

Bau den Kühler mal ab, erneuere die Paste und bau ihn wieder sorgfältig drauf.
Achte auch auf ausreichend Frischluftzufuhr und einen gleichgerichteten Luftstrom mit möglichst wenigen Turbulenzen.


----------



## 0ssi (28. November 2018)

*AW: Gehäus/ Belüftung/Temperaturen/GTX 1080 TI*



Feloni schrieb:


> Bringt es abhilfe, wenn ich einen 2 Lüfter (ausblasend) oben verbaue oder wird der die Frischluft von vorne vorher abfangen?


Von der Logik her ist neben dem Hecklüfter Einer oben/hinten im Deckel ausreichend und saugt auch keine Luft vor dem CPU Kühler ab. Kann man den Pure Rock um 90° drehen ?
Dann würden 2 Lüfter darüber wieder Sinn machen. Das Hauptproblem ist die geringe Fischluftzufuhr deines Gehäuses, da sind Modelle mit Meshfront oder Bodenlüftern besser.
Welches Bios ist auf der Gigabyte ? Da gibt es F3 mit 250 Watt Powerlimit und F3P mit 300W PL was sich auch auf die Temperatur auswirkt ! Welcher Monitor ? Frame Limiter ?


----------



## wuselsurfer (28. November 2018)

*AW: Gehäus/ Belüftung/Temperaturen/GTX 1080 TI*



0ssi schrieb:


> Das Hauptproblem ist die geringe Fischluftzufuhr deines Gehäuses,


Wieso?
Da sind drei gewaltigeLüfter vorn verbaut:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die ziehen ein Blatt Papier fest ans Gehäuse.

Es muß ein anderer Fehler vorliegen; der Grafikkartenwechsel kann es nicht sein.

Aber Bilder kommen ja nicht ... .

Wie heißt das Mainboard?


----------



## 0ssi (28. November 2018)

*AW: Gehäus/ Belüftung/Temperaturen/GTX 1080 TI*

Trotzdem kommt durch die kleinen seitlichen Öffnungen nur wenig Luft rein. Wenn man großzügig ist kann man sagen es entspricht einem Lüfter mit Meshfront
und nur der Untere der 3 bläst ein laues Lüftchen zur Grafikkarte die es wie gesagt mit 250 oder 300Watt Powerlimit gibt was locker 5°C Unterschied ausmacht.

Vergleich Frischluftzufuhr:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zum Thema GPU  Airflow:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NuVirus (28. November 2018)

*AW: Gehäus/ Belüftung/Temperaturen/GTX 1080 TI*

Ist oben ein Lüfter verbaut?


----------



## TobePerformance (28. November 2018)

*AW: Gehäus/ Belüftung/Temperaturen/GTX 1080 TI*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wieso?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tipp bei solchen Gehäusen, 1 oder 2 Lüfter oben bringen wirklich wunder !


----------



## -Xe0n- (28. November 2018)

*AW: Gehäus/ Belüftung/Temperaturen/GTX 1080 TI*

Nehm mal die Front vom Gehäuse ab. Ein Gehäuse was vorne "offen" ist, wäre bezüglich der Kühlung am besten. Das Fractal Meshify ist in der Hinsicht schon sehr gut.


----------



## LastManStanding (28. November 2018)

*AW: Gehäus/ Belüftung/Temperaturen/GTX 1080 TI*

75°C an der Aorus 1080Ti ist doch normal... 
Im neuen Gehäuse habe ich 75°C bei 150% PT. Im alten(Obsidian 750D Air Flow) bis zu 83°C. Bei 100% PT vorher 68-76°C Jetzt ca 65- 73°C. Alles bei original Spannung.


----------



## wuselsurfer (28. November 2018)

*AW: Gehäus/ Belüftung/Temperaturen/GTX 1080 TI*



0ssi schrieb:


> Trotzdem kommt durch die kleinen seitlichen Öffnungen nur wenig Luft rein.


 Die Lüfter ziehen genau soviel Luft rein, wie es der Saugdruck erlaubt.
Von wo, ist da ziemlich schnuppe.
Außerdem ist da unten auch noch eine Luftöffnung.



LastManStanding schrieb:


> 75°C an der Aorus 1080Ti ist doch normal...


 Denke ich auch.


----------



## Feloni (30. November 2018)

*AW: Gehäus/ Belüftung/Temperaturen/GTX 1080 TI*

Guten Morgen,

habe gestern den Dark Rock Pro 4 verbaut.
Nun erreicht meine CPU unter Volllast 75 Grad (vorher 89).

Ich musste den Lüfter oben rausnehmen, das es sehr eng wurde mit dem neuen Kühler.

Die Grafikkarte wird nun 79 Grad warm (vorher 76).
Ich denke, dass liegt an dem Platz zwischen CPU Kühler und Graka... hier ist nun deutlich weniger Platz als zuvor.

Werde am Wochenende versuchen, den Lüfter für oben wieder einzubauen.

PS:
Ich habe bemerkt, dass oben vorne am Gehäuse ziemlich viel kühle Luft entweicht.. 
Würde es was bringen das abzudichten? Evtl. mit Tesa oder ähnlichem.. damit die kühle Luft besser zur CPU und Graka kommt?
Was meint ihr?

Anbei noch ein Bild vom PC.

Mein System:
AMD Ryzen 5 1600 @3,7 
Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4
 Gigabyte Aorus GTX 1080 TI (läuft mit 250 Watt)
 Gigabyte AX370 Gaming 5
 Samsung 960 Evo
 Be Quiet! Straight Power 10 @500 Watt


----------



## wuselsurfer (30. November 2018)

*AW: Gehäus/ Belüftung/Temperaturen/GTX 1080 TI*



Feloni schrieb:


> PS:
> Ich habe bemerkt, dass oben vorne am Gehäuse ziemlich viel kühle Luft entweicht..
> Würde es was bringen das abzudichten? Evtl. mit Tesa oder ähnlichem.. damit die kühle Luft besser zur CPU und Graka kommt?
> Was meint ihr?


 Ja, klebe alles ab, wo keine Luft raus soll.

Dann wird die Luft schon zwangsweise an die Stellen geführt, wo sie kühlen soll.

Geht auf den CPU-Kühler kein größerer Lüfter?


----------



## Feloni (30. November 2018)

*AW: Gehäus/ Belüftung/Temperaturen/GTX 1080 TI*

@wuselsrufer
das ist aber jetzt keine Ironie oder ?
Ich probiere das einfach mal aus.

Der Kühler hat 2 Lüfter.
Der große 135mm Lüfter liegt zwischen den beiden Kühlblocks.
Außen ist nur der kleine.

VG


----------



## wuselsurfer (30. November 2018)

*AW: Gehäus/ Belüftung/Temperaturen/GTX 1080 TI*



Feloni schrieb:


> @wuselsrufer
> das ist aber jetzt keine Ironie oder ?


 Soll ich Dir die Temperaturen meines i5 6500 vorlesen?
Auch mit Prime wirst Du weinen, dann erst recht.


Feloni schrieb:


> Außen ist nur der kleine.


 Geht da kein 140er drauf?


----------



## Feloni (30. November 2018)

*AW: Gehäus/ Belüftung/Temperaturen/GTX 1080 TI*

Nein es geht kein 140er drauf.

Die Temperaturen, die ich angegeben habe enstehen dann, wenn ich den FurMark + Prime95 laufen lasse.

Wenn ich Prime alleine laufen lasse habe ich maximal 62 Grad.


----------



## wuselsurfer (1. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Gehäus/ Belüftung/Temperaturen/GTX 1080 TI*



Feloni schrieb:


> Nein es geht kein 140er drauf..


 Wetten?


Feloni schrieb:


> Wenn ich Prime alleine laufen lasse habe ich maximal 62 Grad.


Weshalb dann dieser Tread?


----------



## Feloni (2. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Gehäus/ Belüftung/Temperaturen/GTX 1080 TI*

also der 135mm Lüfter liegt zwischen den beiden Kühlblocks und da ist wenig Spielraum. Probiert habe ich es nicht.

die Temps habe ich jetzt wegen dem neuen Kühler.

Trotzdem möchte ich probieren die Temps der Graka aus dem Gehäuse zu bekommen.
Vllt mit einem PCI KÜhler unter der Graka.. aber ich weiß nicht ob das was bringt?!


----------



## LaVolpe (2. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Gehäus/ Belüftung/Temperaturen/GTX 1080 TI*

Schon probiert die GPU zu undervolten?


----------



## wuselsurfer (2. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Gehäus/ Belüftung/Temperaturen/GTX 1080 TI*



Feloni schrieb:


> die Temps habe ich jetzt wegen dem neuen Kühler.


 Entweder fehlen grundlegende physikalische Kenntnisse oder Du willst es nicht verstehen.
Die Temperaturen sind in Ordnung, sonst wäre der PC AUS.

Du baust eine Grafikkarte mit 150% Wärmeleistung ein, und wunderst Dich, daß die Temperaturen steigen.



Feloni schrieb:


> Trotzdem möchte ich probieren die Temps der Graka aus dem Gehäuse zu bekommen.


 Tausche die 120er Lüfter gegen 140er, falls möglich.
Die befördern schon mehr Luft aus dem Gehäuse bei gleicher Drehzahl.
Laß den hinteren Lüfter mit 200U/min schneller laufen, als die vorderen.

Normalerweise kann man die Lüfterkurven im BIOS einstellen oder mit einem Windows-Dienstprogramm.

Das hört man nicht und die warme Luft kommt schneller raus.



Feloni schrieb:


> Vllt mit einem PCI KÜhler unter der Graka.. aber ich weiß nicht ob das was bringt?!


Versuchen kann man es.


----------



## deady1000 (2. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Gehäus/ Belüftung/Temperaturen/GTX 1080 TI*

Hast du denn jetzt mal den CPU-Kühler abgebaut und remontiert?

Immer erst mit den einfachen/naheliegenden Dingen anfangen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (2. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Gehäus/ Belüftung/Temperaturen/GTX 1080 TI*



deady1000 schrieb:


> Hast du denn jetzt mal den CPU-Kühler abgebaut und remontiert?


Was hat das mit der GPU-Temperatur zu tun?


----------



## deady1000 (2. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Gehäus/ Belüftung/Temperaturen/GTX 1080 TI*

Ups.


Feloni schrieb:


> habe gestern den Dark Rock Pro 4 verbaut.
> Nun erreicht meine CPU unter Volllast 75 Grad (vorher 89).
> 
> Ich musste den Lüfter oben rausnehmen, das es sehr eng wurde mit dem neuen Kühler.
> ...



Hatte nicht gesehen, dass er den CPU-Kühler schon ersetzt hatte.
Ja dann ist doch alles prima.

Und die GraKa-Temperatur ist doch mit 79°C auch erste Sahne.
Als ich noch keine Wasserkühlung hatte lief meine GTX1080 (PowerlimitMod und OC) auch stellenweise bis auf 89°C und wurde dann vom Afterburner gedrosselt.
Ist doch kein Ding, die Karten halten das aus.

Ich unterstütze den Gedanken die 120mm mit 140mm Lüftern zu ersetzen.
Die laufen im Idle leiser und haben deutlich mehr Luftdurchsatz auf hoher Drehzahl.

Ansonsten sehe ich hier keine großen Probleme mehr.
Übrigens: Wenn du wirklich was für die Kühlung deiner GTX1080Ti tun möchtest, dann schraub dir einen ARCTIC Accelero Xtreme IV drauf oder gönn' dir ne Wasserkühlung.
Ich kenne das Problem mit den vorne geschlossenen Gehäusen gut. Meine Dark Base 900 Pro lässt auch nur suffiziente Kühlung beim Zocken zu, wenn ich die Tür vorne öffne.
Damit muss man halt leben, dafür sieht das Gehäuse ansonsten echt geil aus.


----------



## Feloni (3. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Gehäus/ Belüftung/Temperaturen/GTX 1080 TI*



deady1000 schrieb:


> Übrigens: Wenn du wirklich was für die Kühlung deiner GTX1080Ti tun möchtest, dann schraub dir einen ARCTIC Accelero Xtreme IV drauf oder gönn' dir ne Wasserkühlung.
> Ich kenne das Problem mit den vorne geschlossenen Gehäusen gut. Meine Dark Base 900 Pro lässt auch nur suffiziente Kühlung beim Zocken zu, wenn ich die Tür vorne öffne.
> Damit muss man halt leben, dafür sieht das Gehäuse ansonsten echt geil aus.



Danke für den Tipp 
Das Ding schau ich mir an und teste es ggf.

PS: ich weiß das die Temps. Okay sind.. der PC läuft das merke ich selber auch.
Trotzdem möchte ich den PC leiser kühler bekommen und das am besten mit Luft!


----------



## claster17 (3. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Gehäus/ Belüftung/Temperaturen/GTX 1080 TI*

Wenn du es leiser und kühler haben möchtest, musst du die Glasscheibe vorne entfernen, denn die ist hauptverantwortlich für die schlechte Durchlüftung.



deady1000 schrieb:


> Meine Dark Base 900 Pro lässt auch nur suffiziente Kühlung beim Zocken zu, wenn ich die Tür vorne öffne.
> Damit muss man halt leben, dafür sieht das Gehäuse ansonsten echt geil aus.



Man muss überhaupt nicht damit leben:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deady1000 (4. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Gehäus/ Belüftung/Temperaturen/GTX 1080 TI*



claster17 schrieb:


> Man muss überhaupt nicht damit leben:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Oh coole Sache. 
Das Teil brauche ich wohl.

Wo gibt's das denn zu erwerben?

EDIT: Ah shit habs per Google gefunden.
Du hast das mit einer CNC-Fräse gemacht.
Nicht schlecht.

Mir bleibt leider nur die Möglichkeit, die Tür beim Zocken zü öffnen, damit sich die Wärme nicht staut.


----------



## Feloni (4. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Gehäus/ Belüftung/Temperaturen/GTX 1080 TI*

Habe mal die Front weggemacht und merke nur einen geringen Unterschied.
1 -2 Grad kühler.

Was mich am meisten "stört" ist die Grafikkarte unter Last. Das ist für mein Empfinden zu laut.
Hab mir paar Videos von der  ARCTIC Accelero Xtreme IV angeschaut.. bin mir aber immer noch nicht sicher.
Hat jemand damit schon Erfahrung gemacht?

Ich habe noch nie eine Grafikkarte auseinander gebaut.. würde es mir aber schon zutrauen.
Schlimmster Fall... die Graka geht danach nicht mehr... aber ich denke, da muss man sich schon blöd anstellen oder ?

Das umgebaute Case finde ich nice 

************
Nachtrag:
Der  ARCTIC Accelero Xtreme IV passt nur auf Referenzkarten.. somit ist der Weg ausgschlossen... schade


----------



## EddyBaldon (4. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Gehäus/ Belüftung/Temperaturen/GTX 1080 TI*



Feloni schrieb:


> Trotzdem möchte ich den PC leiser kühler bekommen und das am besten mit Luft!


Da war ich auch mal. Letztendlich wird dich nur eine custom WaKü zufrieden stellen.


----------



## deady1000 (6. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Gehäus/ Belüftung/Temperaturen/GTX 1080 TI*



Feloni schrieb:


> Ich habe noch nie eine Grafikkarte auseinander gebaut.. würde es mir aber schon zutrauen.
> Schlimmster Fall... die Graka geht danach nicht mehr... aber ich denke, da muss man sich schon blöd anstellen oder ?


Ich hatte die gleichen Bedenken. Aber die waren im Grunde unnötig. 

Du schraubst ja nur den Kühler ab (etwa 8 Schrauben), löst den Stromstecker der Lüfter, klebst neue Wärmeleitpads drauf (meistens anbei) und schmierst neue Wärmeleitpaste auf den GPU-Heatspreader.
Danach setzt du den neuen Kühler drauf, verbindest den Strom und schraubst ihn, wie immer über Kreuz, fest. 
Eigentlich kann da nichts passieren, wenn du keine Gewalt anwendest.



> Der  ARCTIC Accelero Xtreme IV passt nur auf Referenzkarten.. somit ist der Weg ausgschlossen... schade


Das ist natürlich schade. Ich habe Youtube-Videos gesehen, wo der wirklich hervorragende Temperaturen erreicht hat.
Auch sehr leise soll er sein.

Einen wichtigen Tipp möchte ich dir geben, falls du irgendwann man auf die Idee kommen solltest eine Wasserkühlung für die Grafikkarte zu kaufen:
Nimm auf jeden Fall einen Full-Cover-Block (Design mit vollständiger Abdeckung) und keinen Block, der nur die GPU und mit Wärmeleitpads evtl noch den RAM kühlt!
Gerade in Gehäusen, die keine besonders gute Frischluftzufuhr sicherstellen, kann es nämlich sein, dass die GPU zwar auf Wassertemperatur gekühlt wird (Programme zeigen gute Temperatur an), aber die Spannungswandler und der Rest der Grafikkartenplatine völlig überhitzen, wodurch dann die Karte langsam verreckt.


----------



## Feloni (6. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Gehäus/ Belüftung/Temperaturen/GTX 1080 TI*

@deady1000 
danke für den Tipp!
Ich mach mich mal schlau.

Habe mir zum Testen eine Wasserkühlung für die CPU besorgt (Cooler Master MasterLiquid ml120l).
Damit bekomm ich noch ein Wenig die warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse.

Zusätzlich habe ich mir von Kaislin die vertikale Grafikkartenhalterung geholt.
Mit der Halterung kommt die Graka weiter zu den Lüfter vor.. ob das wirklich was hilft ?! 
Sieht auf jeden Fall sehr gut aus, wenn die Graka vertikal im Gehäuse sitzt... vorallem sind die Lüfter der Aorus schön beleuchtet !

Verbau ich alles morgen..
Gebe euch dann bescheid !!

VG


----------



## deady1000 (6. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Gehäus/ Belüftung/Temperaturen/GTX 1080 TI*



Feloni schrieb:


> Habe mir zum Testen eine Wasserkühlung für die CPU besorgt (Cooler Master MasterLiquid ml120l).
> Damit bekomm ich noch ein Wenig die warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse.


Zu klein, zu klein!! 

Ne, ohne Witz. 
Rechne pro Komponente einen 280mm Radiator ein. 
(also 2x 140mm Lüfter!)

Also wenn du nur die CPU wasserkühlen möchtest mindestens einen 280mm Radiator (oben).
Und wenn die Grafikkarte auch noch gekühlt werden soll, dann bekommt die auch noch einen zusätzlichen 280mm Radiator vorne in die Front.

Merke: 
1.) Die Radiatorfläche muss überdimensioniert sein, sonst nützt sie nichts.
2.) Wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal.

Der arme kleine 120mm Lüfter wird sägen was das Zeug hält.


----------



## Feloni (7. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Gehäus/ Belüftung/Temperaturen/GTX 1080 TI*

Lt. Tests soll der Kühler gut und leise sein.
Sollte ich nicht zufrieden sein, kommt der wieder raus .

Leider passt in mein Case nur vorne so ein großer Radiator rein.. möchte aber ungern auf die 3 Lüfter vorne verzichten.
Habe aber auch keine Wasserkühlung für meine Grafikkarte gefunden.. Die beziehen sich meistens auf die FE.

Es muss ja auch nur ein Ryzen 1600 @3,7 mit 1,26 Volt gekühlt werden.
Ich denke, dass müsste machbar sein .



deady1000 schrieb:


> Merke:
> 1.) Die Radiatorfläche muss überdimensioniert sein, sonst nützt sie nichts.
> 2.) Wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal.



Den 2. Punkt kenne ich zu gut


----------



## NuVirus (7. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Gehäus/ Belüftung/Temperaturen/GTX 1080 TI*

Besser als Pure Rock wohl schon, was hast denn gezahlt?

Wird halt wahrscheinlich unnötig laut für ne Aio.



Gesendet von meinem LG-H850 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Feloni (7. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Gehäus/ Belüftung/Temperaturen/GTX 1080 TI*

Der Pure Rock war vorher drauf.
Damit wurde die CPU 90 Grad warm.

Habe dann auf den Dark Rock Pro 4 gewechselt -> 75 Grad.
Die AiO kostet 50€.

Leider kann ich mit dem Dark Rock Pro 4 die Graka nicht vertikal verbauen... was mir persönlich sehr gut gefällt .


----------



## deady1000 (7. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Gehäus/ Belüftung/Temperaturen/GTX 1080 TI*



Feloni schrieb:


> Lt. Tests soll der Kühler gut und leise sein.


Einfach nein. 
Für den Preis vielleicht ja und vielleicht auch ein paar Grad kühler als der Pure Rock, aber sicherlich zu laut.

Du musst halt nur ganz logisch denken.
Schau dir den Kühlkörper vom Pure Rock an und dann vergleiche die Fläche mit der AIO.
Die tun sich doch beide fast gar nichts.

Mit der AIO wird es zwar etwas länger dauern bis das Wasser auf die gleiche Temperatur gekommen ist, 
aber letztendlich wird das Wasser auch irgendwann bei deinen 70°C ankommen und das ist wirklich richtig mies für eine Wasserkühlung.



> Habe aber auch keine Wasserkühlung für meine Grafikkarte gefunden.. Die beziehen sich meistens auf die FE.


Da gibt es leider häufig nur die Blöcke von Alphacool, die quasi für jedes Custom-Design einen Block entworfen haben.
Aber das sind halt keine Full-Cover-Blocks. 
Habe übrigens selbst so einen, weshalb in meinem Gehäuse noch ein Lüfter in Richtung GraKa pustet, da ich schon etwas Angst um meine Spannungswandler habe.

Wenn ich mal irgendwann die Grafikkarte upgrade kommt direkt eine, die von EK Water Blocks unterstützt wird, mit passendem Full-Cover-Block.



> Leider passt in mein Case nur vorne so ein großer Radiator rein.. möchte aber ungern auf die 3 Lüfter vorne verzichten.


Für eine Wasserkühlung braucht man halt das richtige Gehäuse.
Es bringt wirklich nichts dort Kompromisse einzugehen. Du wirst feststellen, dass die kleine 120mm AIO mit deiner hitzigen CPU relativ überfordert sein wird.

Ich bleibe bei meiner Meinung: 
Wasserkühlungen sollten groß dimensioniert sein, sonst kann man auch mit Luft kühlen.
Die Auslagerung und Überdimensionierung der Kühlfläche ist ja der grundlegende Vorteil, den man bei WaKüs hat.


----------



## Feloni (8. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Gehäus/ Belüftung/Temperaturen/GTX 1080 TI*

Wenn ich jetzt vorne einen 240mm Radioator verbauen würde... sollte der die Warme Luft nach außen blasen (keine Frischluft für Graka mehr) oder nach innen blasen (warme Luft für die Graka)?


----------



## deady1000 (8. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Gehäus/ Belüftung/Temperaturen/GTX 1080 TI*



Feloni schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt vorne einen 240mm Radioator verbauen würde... sollte der die Warme Luft nach außen blasen (keine Frischluft für Graka mehr) oder nach innen blasen (warme Luft für die Graka)?


Erstens werden Radiatoren am besten mit Frischluft von außerhalb des Gehäuses gekühlt.
Es ist nicht wirklich sinnvoll warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse durch die Radiatoren zu blasen, da ja auch eine gewisse Temperaturdifferenz gebraucht wird um das Wasser abzukühlen.
Manchmal geht es nicht anders, aber optimal ist es nicht.

Zweitens ist es effektiver, wenn die Lüfter die Luft durch den Radiator dücken (push), statt sie durch den Radiator anzusaugen (pull).
Man kann es aber trotzdem machen, außerdem gibt es noch sogenannte Shrouds (BEISPIEL), die quasi als Dichtungen für die Lücke zwischen Radiator und Lüfter fungieren.
Ich habe selbst keine Shrouds, aber die sollen sowohl die Geräuschentwicklung, als auch die Kühlung dramatisch verbessern.
Für Pull-Konfigurationen würde ich die definitiv empfehlen.

Dein Gedanke ist natürlich auch sehr wichtig, denn wenn die Lüfter die Frischluft durch den Radiator blasen, wird die natürlich erwärmt (auf nahezu Wassertemperatur, also wahrscheinlich um die 35-40°C) und der Luftzug gebremst.
Was du machen könntest, falls es reinpasst, wäre zwei Lüfter vor den Radiator (push) und einen oder zwei zusätzliche hinter den Radiator (pull) für die Grafikkarte. Dann bekommt die GraKa, sowie der RAM und das Board natürlich, wenigstens eine leichte Brise ab.
Genau so habe ich es auch gemacht, damit in meinem Gehäuse wenigstens noch ein bisschen Zirkulation herrscht und die Radiatoren nicht alles komplett abschotten.

Oder du machst halt 2x pull mit 140mm Lüftern und Shrouds. 
Das ist aber wie gesagt nicht ganz so effektiv wie push. Dafür wäre aber Zirkulation im Gehäuse.


----------



## Feloni (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Gehäus/ Belüftung/Temperaturen/GTX 1080 TI*

Danke für deine ausführliche Antwort 

Für eine größere Wakü bräuchte ich ein anderes Case.. sonst ist das wieder nur was halbes und nichts ganzes.
Darum bleibe ich erstmal bei der kleinen Wakü.

Wenn ich das Seitenfenster (Glas) weglasse, habe ich die besten Werte von den Temp. her..
Das einzige was noch ziemlich warm wird ist die Samsung 960 Evo.. teilweise fast 90 Grad.
Habe mir gleich einen Kühler bestellt.. ich hoffe damit wird es besser.

GPU max. 74 Grad (mit Seitenfenster 78-79 Grad)
CPU max. 72 Grad (mit Seitenfenster 80 Grad)

Wenn ich die vordere Abdeckung weglasse, trägt das auch noch zur Kühlung bei.
Sieht aber nicht gut aus.
Die Lufteinlässe sind vorne einfach zu klein bei dem Case... ich denke bessere Gehäuselüfter würden vllt. was bringen..
Muss mich aber noch Informieren, welche ich mir da besorgen soll (leise und weiß beleuchtet und natürlich Leistung).


EDIT:
Wie wäre es mit dieser Option:

Gehäuse: Fractal Design Meshify c Light



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oben einen 240mm Radiator von Cooler Master der raus bläst.

Vorne 3 Lüfter die rein blasen. Da dieses Case vorne ziemlich offen ist, dürfte da genug Luft reinkommen?!

Hinten 1 Lüfter der raus bläst.


----------



## deady1000 (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Gehäus/ Belüftung/Temperaturen/GTX 1080 TI*

War denn die CPU mit 80°C, bzw 72°C bei offenem Gehäuse, bereits wassergekühlt?
Falls ja, dann ist das ganzschön warm für ne WaKü.

90°C bei der 960 Evo sind schon hart. 
Die sollte irgendwo bei 70°C unter Last rumdümpeln, sowie 36°C im Idle.



> Für eine größere Wakü bräuchte ich ein anderes Case.. sonst ist das wieder nur was halbes und nichts ganzes.


Ich glaube du brauchst generell ein neues Case.
Ist doch jetzt schon viel zu warm in deiner Sauna. 

Zu deinem Vorschlag (Fractal Design Meshify c Light) kann ich nicht viel sagen.


> Unterstützte Radiatoren    3x 120mm-Radiator/en, 2x 140mm-Radiator/en


Klingt evtl so: Oben max 1x 360mm Radiator, vorne max 1x 280mm Radiator.
Aber garantieren kann ich dafür nicht. 
Würde prinzipiell reichen, aber ich bin kein Freund von 120mm Lüftern (im 360mm Radiator).

Gehäusescheibe rausnehmen wäre für mich aber ein No-Go.


----------



## Feloni (11. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Gehäus/ Belüftung/Temperaturen/GTX 1080 TI*

Ja das sind die Werte mit der Wasserkühlung.

Das mit dem Seitenfenster weglassen ist eigt, auch für mich ein No Go :/.. deswegen jetzt meine Planung.
Ich gucke die Tage noch ein bisschen rum, ob ich noch ein anderes  Case finde.
Mit der 240mm AiO sollte der Ryzen doch endlich Kühl bleiben... wenn auch der Airflow im Gehäuse stimmt.. und die M2 mit dem Kühler drauf hofftl. auch!

EDIT:
Das Fractal Gehäuse ist leider nicht tief genug.
Durch den vertikalen Verbau der Graka, rutscht diese um 5cm nach vorne..  so komme ich über die Möglichen 31cm .. schade.
Kennt jemand ein ähnliches Gehäuse das etwas tiefer ist?


----------



## deady1000 (11. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Gehäus/ Belüftung/Temperaturen/GTX 1080 TI*



Feloni schrieb:


> Mit der 240mm AiO sollte der Ryzen doch endlich Kühl bleiben


Ja. Besser wäre eine 280er (mit 2x140mm), aber eine 240er wird es auch irgendwie tun. 
Ist halt lauter und nicht ganz so leistungsstark. Übrigens ist der Größenunterschied, obwohl es sich nach wenig anhört, schon deutlich.

Wie kommst du eigentlich immer auf die 120mm Lüfter?
Willst du keine 140er? Die sind viel, viel effizienter.
Du suchst doch gerade ein passendes Gehäuse, da würde ich doch nicht wieder halbe Sachen machen.



> Kennt jemand ein ähnliches Gehäuse das etwas tiefer ist?


Frag vielleicht nochmal im Unterforum Erweiterbare Wasserkühlungen nach.
Dort gibt es viele Leute die Erfahrung mit guten Gehäusen im Blick auf Wasserkühlungen/Radiatoren haben.


----------



## Feloni (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: GehÃ¤us/ BelÃ¼ftung/Temperaturen/GTX 1080 TI*

Habe bis jetzt immer mit den 120mm Lüfter gearbeitet.
Würde für mein Gehäuse Corsair 120mm White LED besorgen.
Mal gucken ob die mehr können als die von Sharkoon.

Mein aktueller Plan:
Gehäuse: Crystal Cube Light von Anidees.
AI CRYSTAL CUBE LITE - anidess

NZXT 240mm Kraken x52 AiO oben (ggf. tausche ich die Lüfter gegen die Corsair SP120
Vorne 2x Corsair SP120
Unten für die GPU 1x Corsair AF/SP 120?
Hinten 1x Corsair SP/AF? 120

So bekommt die Grafikkarte Frischluft direkt von unten.


Jetzt mal blöd gefragt.
Die SP Lüfter haben ja beim Airflow und beim Luftdruck bessere Werte als die AF Lüfter.
Warum sollte man die AF überhaupt nehmen?


----------



## s-technyx (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: GehÃ¤us/ BelÃ¼ftung/Temperaturen/GTX 1080 TI*

soweit ich weiß, sind die AF minimal leiser als die SP


----------



## deady1000 (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: GehÃ¤us/ BelÃ¼ftung/Temperaturen/GTX 1080 TI*

Das Gehäuse ist ein ganz schöner Brocken. Nicht schlecht. 
Wenn das platztechnisch bei dir hinpasst... warum nicht?

Lüfter kann ich ganz klar die "be quiet! Silent Wings 3 BL67 1000RPM 140mm PWM" empfehlen.
Sind zwar nicht ganz billig, aber sicherlich mit die hochwertigsten und leisesten Lüfter, die man kaufen kann.
Man sollte aber entweder alle oder lieber gar keinen mit denen ersetzen, weil es immer doof ist, wenn verschiedene Lüfter auf unterschiedlichen Drezahlen laufen.
Also wenn, dann alle.

Dein "anidees AI-Crystal Cube Lite" kommt aber nur mit einem vorinstallierten 120mm Lüfter


> Davon vorinstalliert:
> 1x 120 mm (Rückseite, links)


Oh Gott... da sind ja auch noch 180mm und 90mm Lüfter vorgesehen.
Jetzt wirds alles etwas bunt. 


> Lüfter insgesamt möglich:
> 2x 120/140 mm (Vorderseite, links)
> 3x 180 mm (Vorderseite, rechts)
> oder 4x 120 mm mit beiliegendem Bracket (komplette Vorderseite)
> ...



Wäre dann zwar etwas gemischt, aber so ist es eben, wenn ein Gehäuse mit verschiedenen Lüftergrößen daherkommt.

Also musst du wissen.
Ich fänd das alles etwas zu kompliziert und wahrscheinlich auch zu teuer.

..............

*Wie wäre es sonst hiermit?*

PHANTEKS Enthoo Pro Midi-Tower, Tempered Glass SE - sc…

Bietet extrem gute Radiator-Optionen, ist vorne leicht geöffnet und vergleichsweise noch günstig bei moderater Größe.
Die Lüfter müssen natürlich mit hochwertigen ersetzt werden (s. oben Silent Wings 3 BL67 1000RPM 140mm PWM).
Wenn du es etwas schneller haben willst gehen auch die 1600RPM Lüfter (BL71).
Die sind aber auch lauter. Ist natürlich Einstellungssache.


----------



## Feloni (17. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Gehäus/ Belüftung/Temperaturen/GTX 1080 TI*

Um das Thema mal abzuschließen..

Bin jetzt wieder auf den Dark Rock Pro 4 umgestiegen.
Aber habe nur den mittleren Lüfter, zwischen den Kühltürmen, verbaut.
So sieht es für mich etwas besser aus. Die Kühlleistung ist dennoch sehr gut.

Außerdem habe ich den Ryzen 1600 von 3,7Ghz auf 3,6Ghz gesetzt und konnte damit die Spannung von Auto (1,25... Peaks bis 1,29) auf 1,185 setzen.

Mit Prime und FurMark komme ich jetzt auf max. 69 Grad CPU und 77 Grad GPU und das recht leise.
Prime allein maximal 62 Grad.

Ich denke, dass ist mom. die beste Lösung. So kann ich auch bei meinem Gehäuse bleiben.

Die Corsair Lüfter haben das ganze auch nochmal um  1-2 Grad kühler gemacht.

Danke für die Hilfe 

Gruß Markus


----------



## defender197899 (17. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Gehäus/ Belüftung/Temperaturen/GTX 1080 TI*

Ich würde es mit  guten Lüftern  Be Quiet Silent Wings oder  Noctua Af probieren  die leuchten zwar nicht machen aber mehr Luftdurchsatz   oder ein Case was auf Airflow und nicht auf  Glas und Bling Bling ausgelegt ist . 
Ich habe nen  BQ Dark Base Pro  mit 6  140er BQ SW lüftern  und nem Noctua  N-DH 14 auf meinem 1700X auf 3,9 Ghz . Cpu Temps  sind  ca bei 30 - 40 Grad im Idle   und  50 - 65  in Spielen   meine GTX 1080  wird max 75  grad  im Silent Mode . Hatte vorher ein Corsair Cabide 600  mit 3 140er Lüftern und  die gleichen temps  .
Probier mal  mit Rauch aus wie der Airflow ist .  Weil irgendwas ist bei deinem System nicht normal   die Temps sind für nen 1600er viel zu hoch


----------



## deady1000 (17. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Gehäus/ Belüftung/Temperaturen/GTX 1080 TI*



Feloni schrieb:


> Bin jetzt wieder auf den Dark Rock Pro 4 umgestiegen.


Richtige Entscheidung.
Dein PC sieht gut aus und die Temperaturen sind auch in Ordnung.

Das einzige was ich ebenfalls empfehlen würde, wenn du es doch mal kühler und zusätzlich noch leiser haben möchtest wären die Silent Wings 3 BL071.
Man muss halt nur 120€ übrig haben, aber es ist ja jetzt Weihnachten.


----------



## Feloni (17. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Gehäus/ Belüftung/Temperaturen/GTX 1080 TI*

@defender197899 
Findest du die Temps. zu hoch?
Ich denke, viel Kühler werden es andere auch nicht haben?


@deady1000 
Danke .
Denkst du wirklich, dass die Silent Wings 3 das Ganze etwas kühler machen?
Wahrscheinlich eher nur leiser?

Achja, habe jetzt einen Kühler auf der Samsung 960 Evo und komme jetzt auf max. 70 Grad (vorher Peaks bis 90 Grad).


----------



## deady1000 (17. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Gehäus/ Belüftung/Temperaturen/GTX 1080 TI*



Feloni schrieb:


> Danke .
> Denkst du wirklich, dass die Silent Wings 3 das Ganze etwas kühler machen?
> Wahrscheinlich eher nur leiser?


Ich kenne den Luftdurchsatz deiner aktuellen Lüfter nicht.
Die Silent Wings 3 (1600RPM, 140mm) schaffen 132 m³/h.
Das ist schon eine ordentliche Leistung. Dabei bleiben sie relativ leise.

Ich habe die mit 1000RPM und die schaffen immerhin noch 101 m³/h und die sind wirklich leise. Die 1600RPM kann man aber natürlich auch auf 1000RPM drosseln.



Feloni schrieb:


> Bin jetzt wieder auf den Dark Rock Pro 4 umgestiegen.
> Aber habe nur den mittleren Lüfter, zwischen den Kühltürmen, verbaut.
> So sieht es für mich etwas besser aus. Die Kühlleistung ist dennoch sehr gut.


Wait... what?
Du hast den vorderen CPU-Lüfter abmontiert, weil die Optik besser ist?
Mach den wieder drauf!


----------



## Feloni (17. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Gehäus/ Belüftung/Temperaturen/GTX 1080 TI*

Warum soll ich den wieder drauf machen? 
So verdeckt der Kühler die Ram-Slots nicht.
Und der kühlt auch so sehr gut 

120mm SP von Corsair bringen 97 m³/h Airflow


----------



## claster17 (17. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Gehäus/ Belüftung/Temperaturen/GTX 1080 TI*



Feloni schrieb:


> 120mm SP von Corsair bringen 97 m³/h Airflow



Aber nur im offenen Aufbau ohne jeglichen Widerstand, also fernab jeglicher Realität. Mit einer Glasscheibe fast direkt davor bleibt nur ein Bruchteil davon übrig.
Solche Werte kann man getrost ignorieren.


----------



## Feloni (17. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Gehäus/ Belüftung/Temperaturen/GTX 1080 TI*

Aber das zählt dann für jeden Lüfter


----------



## claster17 (17. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Gehäus/ Belüftung/Temperaturen/GTX 1080 TI*

Genau. Das war nicht speziell auf deine Corsair bezogen, sondern allgemein.

Airflow-Angaben werden bei einem Widerstand von Null, also kein Druckaufbau, gemessen, während Druck bei Null Airflow ermittelt wird. Dann gibt es noch so Fälle wie die nicht-rechteckigen Rahmen bei bequiet-Ventilatoren, die aufgrund ihrer Bauart in den häufig anzutreffenden rechteckigen Öffnungen (Gehäuse, Radiator, etc.) viel von ihrem potenziellen Druck verlieren.
Auch Angaben zum Schalldruck haben nur eine begrenzte Aussagekraft, denn mit beispielsweise einem Staubfilter vor dem Lüfter kann die Lautstärke deutlich zunehmen oder unschöne Störgeräusche erzeugen (siehe eLoop).


----------



## deady1000 (17. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Gehäus/ Belüftung/Temperaturen/GTX 1080 TI*



claster17 schrieb:


> Dann gibt es noch so Fälle wie die nicht-rechteckigen Rahmen bei bequiet-Ventilatoren, die aufgrund ihrer Bauart in den häufig anzutreffenden rechteckigen Öffnungen (Gehäuse, Radiator, etc.) viel von ihrem potenziellen Druck verlieren.


Bitte erkläre nochmal was du meinst.
Du hast doch selbst ne DarkBasePro 900.
In meiner haben die Lüfter ein quadratisches Gehäuse.

Und die vorinstallierten Lüfter sind die "PACELIGHT F1 120-mm-RGB-LED-Lüfter 1400 RPM 93,22 m³/h"
Die sehen sicherlich ganz geil aus, aber ich bezweifle ganz stark, dass die nur ansatzweise an die Leistung von hochwertigen Lüftern, z.B. der 140mm Silent Wings 3 rankommen.



Feloni schrieb:


> 120mm SP von Corsair bringen 97 m³/h Airflow


Oder hattest du jetzt diese?

Aber ist auch völlig latte, da dort eh keine 140er reinpassen.



> *Lüfterkonfiguration*
> 
> Gehäusefront:
> 3x 120-mm-LED-Lüfter (vorinstalliert) oder Radiator (optional)
> ...



Also einfach alles so lassen und melden wenn irgendwas abraucht. 
... also im Sommer 2019.


----------



## claster17 (18. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Gehäus/ Belüftung/Temperaturen/GTX 1080 TI*



deady1000 schrieb:


> Bitte erkläre nochmal was du meinst.
> Du hast doch selbst ne DarkBasePro 900.
> In meiner haben die Lüfter ein quadratisches Gehäuse.



Der Rahmen der SW3 ist zwar an sich quadratisch, aber dennoch nicht "voll". Ohne zusätzliches Abdichten um die Lüfter herum geht gerade bei diesem stark restriktiven Gehäuse einiges an Frischluftpotenzial flöten. Später hab ich die SW3 (3x vorn) durch NF-A14 ersetzt, welche trotz geringerer Drehzahl (700 statt 1000rpm) und damit geringerer Lautstärke besser belüftet haben.
Das soll nicht heißen, dass bequiet-Lüfter schlecht sind, sondern nur dass die Kombination von SW3 und DBP900 eher suboptimal ist.


----------



## Feloni (18. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Gehäus/ Belüftung/Temperaturen/GTX 1080 TI*

PACELIGHT F1 120-mm-RGB-LED-Lüfter 1400 RPM 93,22 m³/h
Das sind nicht die vorinstallierten Lüfter.

Die oben genannten Lüfter werden mit den Maßen 120x120x*26mm* angegeben.
Die vorinstallierten haben die Maße 120x120x*15mm (höchstens x20mm)*

Ich hoffe im Sommer bleibt das auch so "kühl".
Vor allem gibt es da die neuen Ryzen-Prozessoren .


----------

